# FREE Prints - Pet Photography



## Dogigami (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to let you all know about an offer we are running this month:

7 FREE prints with every studio photo shoot
x1 A3
x2 A4
x4 A5

To find out more visit us at dogigami.co.uk or message me. 
Also check out a few images on our Pet Forums gallery. 

Kindest regards

Darryl


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Ya nearly had me, I misread the title and thought it said free pints!


----------



## Dogigami (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol..........now you have put me in the mood for pint!


----------

